# Checklist For Camper



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Outbackers- I found this checklist and thought it would be good to share with the group. A little prep time will help ensure a fun and relaxing time on your trip...

Let me ask you a question. If you were planning a 500 mile trip in your family automobile would you check the vehicle out before leaving on the trip? I mean would you check the fluid levels, tires, lights and windshield wipers to make sure everything was operating properly before attempting to travel 500 miles in the vehicle. I hope your answer was yes. If your answer was no there is a possibility you will be one of those vehicles you see stranded along the side of the Interstate, broke down 200 miles away from home or your destination.

If it makes sense to check your automobile out before a long trip, it would make sense to check your RV out before a trip too. This is even truer if the RV has been sitting for several months, or more, since your last trip.

Okay, we established that it is a good idea to make a few simple checks before heading out on the first camping trip of the year, but what exactly should you check. Regardless of the type of RV you have here are a few things you should check.

Let's start with the outside of the RV.

[*]Check and adjust the air pressure in all tires. Always check the tires when they are cold, before traveling more than one mile. 
[*]Check the lug nuts on the wheels. Discoloration and stains around lug nuts indicate they may be loose. 
[*]Make sure all items in the storage compartments are secure. Lock all outside compartments. 
[*]Check the bike rack and bikes for secure mounting if applicable. 
[*]Make sure the power cord, water hose, and sewer hose are disconnected and properly stored. 
[*]Make sure all slide outs are in the travel position and any travel locks are securely in place. 
[*]Make sure the TV antenna and / or satellite are down and stowed in the proper position for traveling. 
[*]Check the awning. Make sure that it is securely stored and all travel locks and knobs are tight and locked. 
[*]Raise all stabilizer jacks or hydraulic leveling jacks. 
[*]Look under the RV for any indications of leaks (motorized) or anything out of the ordinary. Have any leaks checked out and repaired before leaving on your trip. 
[*]Stow or retract the steps. 
[*]Fill the fresh water holding tank with enough potable water to get to your destination. 
[*]Check and secure the cap on the sewer outlet. 
[*]Turn all LP gas appliances off and turn the gas supply off at the tank or bottles. 
[*]Double check all hitch work on towable RV's and on vehicles being towed behind motor homes. 
[*]Check all fluid levels for motorized RV's and tow vehicles. 
[*]Remove and store wheel chocks and any type of leveling blocks. 
[*]Check all running lights, turn signals, brake lights and headlights on the RV and tow vehicle. 
[*]Check for an up to date inspection or emission sticker and license plates. 
[*]Check the operation and condition of the windshield wiper. Replace wiper blades as required. 
[*]Check all fire extinguishers for a full charge and serviceable condition. 
[*]Check trailer brakes for proper operation. 
[*]Make one last walk around the outside and check for anything you may have overlooked. 
[*]Don't forget the inside of your RV:
[*]Walk through the entire RV and secure all loose items that could move, fall or get damaged while traveling. 
[*]Turn off all appliances gas & electric. Turn off all pilot lights. 
[*]Close all roof vents. 
[*]Close all doors, drawers and cabinets 
[*]Check for anything in the refrigerator that could spill. Lock the refrigerator and freezer doors. 
[*]Turn off the 12-volt water pump. 
[*]Close the range top cover. 
[*]Turn off all 12-volt lights and accessories that could drain the auxiliary battery. Don't forget the TV antenna booster. 
[*]Close the windows and secure blinds. 
[*]Secure any large items such as TVs that might move or fall while traveling. 
[*]All weight in the RV should be distributed evenly. Adjust your mirrors and seat and hit the road.

This checklist may not be all-inclusive, but it's a good start. You can add to this list and tailor it to your specific type of RV. The most important thing to remember is to use this checklist every time you use your RV. It's easy to forget something without a reminder. I always do one last walk around of the RV just before pulling out. You'll be amazed at what you may have missed the first time around.

This checklist is an excerpt from Checklists for RVers E-book available at www.rveducation101.com.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, nice reminder list.









Wait, I'm supposed to check my truck before a long trip.







Then why did they bother putting all those warning lights on the insturment panel?!?!
















Last year I left a cup of coffee on the counter in the trailer. When we stopped for lunch it was still there.... but the coffee was cold








Guess I got lucky on that one.


----------

